# Where to get a decent SS heat exchanger?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I need a small SS heat exchanger for heating RO/DI water. Heating water will be flowing at about 2-2.5 gpm at 160F and heated water will be flowing at about 1.5 gpm with a target temperature of 140F. 

Does anyone have any recommendations? I need a heat exchanger made of 316 stainless steel but it needs to be large enough and efficient enough to get to my target temp/flow rate.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Johnstone has a few.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Another source would be Grainger there online you know.


----------



## wysedav (Sep 28, 2010)

We use mostly Alfa Laval hexes where I work. You should be able to find a rep from Alfa's web site. You'll need to be more specific when you talk to them, the will need to know heat transfer rates, hot side flow and temp, cold side flow and temp, as well as allowable pressure drop.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

wysedav said:


> We use mostly Alfa Laval hexes where I work. You should be able to find a rep from Alfa's web site. You'll need to be more specific when you talk to them, the will need to know heat transfer rates, hot side flow and temp, cold side flow and temp, as well as allowable pressure drop.


 
*Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________


----------

